# Brown & Sharpe 585 12"



## ELHEAD (Mar 4, 2016)

Found this at Grumpy Jerry's flea mkt. Bellview, FL I hope I didn't pay too much at $5.00.
A couple of before she and one after cleaning. Didn't know it was branded until base was clean.
Well I guess after comes first. More cleaning later. Any suggestions. Naval jelly used sparingly on the beam. 
Nothing yet on the vernier. Everything works smoothly.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 4, 2016)

Yea, clean it up and put it into use.  Check the bottom of the base for dings and damage.  Stone it lightly with a square fine Norton India stone to remove any burs and nothing else.  Gently lap it flat if you know how to do it correctly.  Make sure the beam stands up square to the world and is straight.  Enjoy your nice old tool.  I have an old Starrett height gage that is similar but in better condition.  They go pretty cheap nowadays because people are not learning how to read a vernier scale.  Shame, shame.  They work and keep on working and never need batteries, and you don't have to throw them away when the digital display craps out...


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 4, 2016)

Submerge it in a pan of Evapo Rust for a couple days.  Remove, rinse and oil.


----------



## A618fan2 (Mar 5, 2016)

A single edge razor blade does wonders for removing rust without taking any metal with it.  Follow-up with some fine steel wool and a coat of light oil.

John


----------

